# Prinahas behaviour



## Corey B (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone im new here and I got 5 red belly piranhas in a 125 gallon fish tank. They seem to love it just looking for advice on how to make my prinahas to feel more at home and tips and pointers I can do to make them not so scared lol I know they are a shy fish but soon I want them to be following me maybe one day lol tonight I have one eye balling me lol I'll post a picture..

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If the tank is in a high traffic area they will eventually get used to motion and people. Slowly introduce light and increase brightness over a few months.


----------

